# Diabetes Tech Questionnaire



## ingrid (May 22, 2014)

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1RXK27yRYNdhSisxEizCVpqNl0GTHOR_oHzI1abV0zOs/viewform

For further diabetes tech development at Imperial College..


----------



## Redkite (May 22, 2014)

Thanks Ingrid, I've just filled it in.


----------



## Maryanne29 (May 22, 2014)

Completed the form.


----------



## HOBIE (May 22, 2014)

Did done, Thanks Ingrid


----------



## heasandford (May 23, 2014)

Done! I got mixed up about ranking things in order of importance so had to start again!

Where and when will we find the results?


----------



## ingrid (May 25, 2014)

Thanks all, tho it's not anything to do with me, just forwarding to as many pumpers as possible  

heasandford - I'm trying to find out..yeah, would be interesting to know the results!


----------



## ingrid (May 26, 2014)

Hi heasandford & anyone else interested, the researcher speaketh (via mutual friend) - "We are aiming to write it up as a manuscript in a high impact journal for diabetes as an open access article. I will then circulate the link to you." So I'll await the link & try to remember to repost here


----------



## HOBIE (May 30, 2014)

Good luck Ingrid.  Let us know if you find out any results


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 17, 2014)

Has everyone had a go ??


----------



## trophywench (Jun 17, 2014)

I can't remember, so I clicked the link to have look and see - and it's not accepting responses now anyway !


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 10, 2014)

Has anybody heard what happened with this ?


----------



## ingrid (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi HOBIE, I'll try to find out...I was wondering about it recently too!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks Ingrid


----------



## ingrid (Oct 14, 2014)

I've heard back now - it's still being written up..taking longer than anticipated due to other work pressures!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks again Ingrid  Sounds positive.


----------

